# New Radio for GNex in the works



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Trolls gonna troll. Especially on April Fools Day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Not everyone is trying to fool a fool on April fool  lol

But back to radio, will be released with the OTA 4.0.4 for your info

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

nice SPjetrovic, I always love me some new radios


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Not everyone is trying to fool a fool on April fool  lol
> 
> But back to radio, will be released with the OTA 4.0.4 for your info
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Right so where did you get them from?


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a GNex tester from Sammy it get updates straight from N Korea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> I have a GNex tester from Sammy it get updates straight from N Korea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


So how does it get updated when your running Liquid ICS?


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

DOH!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> I have a GNex tester from Sammy it get updates straight from N Korea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


hah, and i bet kim jong il personally sends you those updates? samsung is a south korean company...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> hah, and i bet kim jong il personally sends you those updates? samsung is a south korean company...


Hahahaha, was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Hahaha. FAILED TROLL!!!


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Ppl who don't know you are always going to be skeptical.
He's not lying folks, even if he doesn't know north from south Korea.

How is the radio SP? Any noticeable improvement?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Ppl who don't know you are always going to be skeptical.
> He's not lying folks, even if he doesn't know north from south Korea.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He's running a custom ROM you don't get OTA while running a custom ROM.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

bp328i said:


> He's running a custom ROM you don't get OTA while running a custom ROM.


You are assuming he only has one galaxy nexus. Believe what you want, don't let me keep you from your fun.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bp328i said:


> He's running a custom ROM you don't get OTA while running a custom ROM.


How is that? Are you trying to say you can't flash radios on a custom ROM? He said it's in the OTA, not that he got it from it. Radio files come as flashable zips, you know.

Not saying this isn't a joke, but you're both wrong in your assumption that you can't change radios on a custom ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## scrub175 (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought I read that 4.0.4 ota was for the GSM and the cdma was gonna miss that ota and go to 4.0.5 instead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't tell you for sure that it's an updated radio that will be coming out with the update for verizon.

On a different note I was joking about the north korea. We all should know that samsung is located in south korea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope this is true and fixes the constant 4 g drops.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure we will get a new radio but I'm sure the OP doesn't have them from Samsung or N Korea lol. It would require a leak from a VzW ROM which I've yet to see.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Time will tell. And just to inform there are a few 4.0.4 builds don't know which will be the OTA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> hah, and i bet kim jong il personally sends you those updates? samsung is a south korean company...


no that couldn't be. Kim jong died. Maybe junior sends then out now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willstilson (Jan 12, 2012)

mike216 said:


> no that couldn't be. Kim jong died. Maybe junior sends then out now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You mean Lil' Kim?

http://cdn.hypebeast.com/image/2012/02/time-magazine-lil039-kim-1-620x413.jpg


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I don't think SPjetrovic is pulling an April Fool joke. He also had a tester Droid Charge and was the early source for at least one leaked gingerbread build. I witnessed that leak happen @ XDA because he needed instruction in how to pull the files from his test phone & send them to developer imnuts. Based on past personal experience, I'm going to trust the info from SPjetrovic until he is proven wrong.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## whewstoosae (Jun 10, 2011)

willstilson said:


> You mean Lil' Kim?
> 
> http://cdn.hypebeast.com/image/2012/02/time-magazine-lil039-kim-1-620x413.jpg


Seeing that just started my day off right. Thanks! Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

So how about a leak of that new radio? Pretty please?


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

How is the radio SP? Any noticeable improvement?

It been about 24hrs. don't see any major improvements. it's frustrating for me. and I'm sure for many of us every Sammy unit I have used ( charge, stratosphere, GNex) all 4G have under par radios. Looks like part of our issues stem from when our cell single gets handed over from one cell tower to the next tower








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

SPjetrovic said:


> How is the radio SP? Any noticeable improvement?
> 
> It been about 24hrs. don't see any major improvements. it's frustrating for me. and I'm sure for many of us every Sammy unit I have used ( charge, stratosphere, GNex) all 4G have under par radios. Looks like part of our issues stem from when our cell single gets handed over from one cell tower to the next tower
> View attachment 21698
> ...


Does this 'leaked' radio actually resolve the constant 4g drops many people are facing? Even if the user has stationary 4g drops?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kurbeross said:


> Does this 'leaked' radio actually resolve the constant 4g drops many people are facing? Even if the user has stationary 4g drops?


If you are completely losing all signal (where the bars disappear completely) this is a hardware issue and you should get a replacement. I have had 3 replacements and two of them had horrible drops regardless of ROM or radio. My first one and the newest one do not at all. I have only been taken down to 3g once or twice in marginal signal areas on the good ones.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

abqnm said:


> If you are completely losing all signal (where the bars disappear completely) this is a hardware issue and you should get a replacement. I have had 3 replacements and two of them had horrible drops regardless of ROM or radio. My first one and the newest one do not at all. I have only been taken down to 3g once or twice in marginal signal areas on the good ones.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Yeah, I've gotten 2 replacements from verizon and both of them had even worse drops with 3g and 4g plus a horrible purple tint on screen. Now verizon is refusing to give me anymore replacements and asking me to wait for the update which they say should fix the issue im having. Kinda frustrating seeing as I live in a 4g area.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Edited out tapatalk failure of quoting the wrong post.They didn't argue with me since I could take my sim out and put it in the first phone and it never happened but the two replacements did. I also had the outgoing audio drop happen while on the phone with them so they didn't have much room to argue I guess.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Edited out tapatalk failure of quoting the wrong post.They didn't argue with me since I could take my sim out and put it in the first phone and it never happened but the two replacements did. I also had the outgoing audio drop happen while on the phone with them so they didn't have much room to argue I guess.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Yeah, one of the replacements they gave me worked really well with 4g, but had a really terrible puple tint on the screen. Not gonna trade one defective phone for another defective phone. When i asked for another replacement they just told me to wait for the update. Not even sure if this update will fix my issue, I've had this issue for 2 months and am sick of it. I pay wayy too much money for not being able to use 4g.


----------



## larkhillv (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm running the FA02/FA02 4.0.4 leak right now, which I am not even sure if it's improved upon compared to the stock radios that came with the device, anyway. Would you say the leak that you have is any better than the stock or the FA02/FA02 leak?

I am pretty sad that the GNexus has had spotty signals from 4G/3G. My phone is OK usually, but my GF has a GNexus and her's is much worse with picking up a signal usually. Her house typically gets bad reception, but even in other places she has trouble picking up 3G, much less 4G, which sucks because the tri-state area we live in typically has 4G service. When she can, she usually has to grab a Wi-Fi signal instead of the mobile network (we are both grandfathered into unlimited data, so if a speedy 4G connection can be made, we would prefer that). I am not sure if it's a hardware issue, or if it's the radio firmware. I am really hoping something good either leaks or is officially released to help folks who opted to get the GNexus, which is otherwise a very solid phone.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

mike216 said:


> no that couldn't be. Kim jong died. Maybe junior sends then out now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i was thinking that he's such a powerful, amazing, beloved leader that he could send it from beyond the grave in the afterlife


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> i was thinking that he's such a powerful, amazing, beloved leader that he could send it from beyond the grave in the afterlife


I wonder if he is ronery where he is now...? So ronery.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

